# Do u eat as well on weekends as u do thru the week?



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I know that I should but I dont eat properly over the weeken. I dont eat bad foods (well maybe a bit) but i definately dont eat the amount of calories i do thru the week.

I have a eating routine around work mon-fri, but when im not working it all seems to goto pot.

plus i like a drink at a weekend.. bad i know

do ur keep to ur diets 100% or do u have days were u just let it slip and how do u feel this effects ur gains?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

this is quite common mate, when i was startin out i was the same


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Previously got to a good level with my physique and never followed much of a diet at weekends but was very strict Monday to Friday. I chatted with a pro once and he said unless your looking to be a pro BB then Monday to Friday is usually for the most part all the average trainer needs with regards to diet. Worked for me


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i try be sensible mon-fri then have a pig out on saturday


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I pretty much eat as i mean to go on.

So during the week im very sensible, and the same come weekend only i give the carbs a little bump to recharge a bit.

But if i fancy something, then i don't go without.

But i very rarely cheat if ever, i hate feeling like a bloated mess plus i honestly don't miss the food anyway.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I rearly drink but I have to focus on my diet a lot more at the weekend, mainly because if I don't force my self I won't eat enough, being busy at work and having breaks at set times means I'm eating every couple of hours pretty much on auto pilot.

weekend not having the structure means I can easily be a few hundred or a thousand cal down before I know it,

It prob does hold my gains back a fraction, but it doesn't bother me too much, life's a balance


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

100%. I think it helps that I work in retail so weekends don't really mean anything to me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I eat well but miss a few meals due to a well deserved lie in lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

my attitude is you only live once so live it a little at least. if your good 5 or 6 days a week then it wont hold you back too much as far as im concerned. if it does, i dont care. theres more to life than having a shredded 6 pack


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

My days off are no where near as structured when it comes to eating right. I still eat what i need, but end up with bigger gaps and larger meals due to having to get stuff done.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

as you can tell by my avatar


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

safc49 said:


> my attitude is you only live once so live it a little at least. if your good 5 or 6 days a week then it wont hold you back too much as far as im concerned. if it does, i dont care. *theres more to life than having a shredded 6 pack*


Like what?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

safc49 said:


> my attitude is you only live once so live it a little at least. if your good 5 or 6 days a week then it wont hold you back too much as far as im concerned. if it does, i dont care. theres more to life than having a shredded 6 pack


Spoken like a true defeatist!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I eat better at weekend as work doesnt get in the way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Spoken like a true defeatist!


Not really mate, its about life balance.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not really mate, its about life balance.


........lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Like what?


having a marriage, take the wife out for dinner, go bowling, fishing, camping, golfing, spend time with family the list is endless


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

safc49 said:


> having a marriage, take the wife out for dinner, go bowling, fishing, camping, golfing, spend time with family the list is endless


Fishing? FISHING? this is better than having ripped abs? GTFO.

:lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Spoken like a true defeatist!


i enjoy working out but im never going to make a living out of it so i'll work it in with everything else that goes on in my life


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

safc49 said:


> i enjoy working out but im never going to make a living out of it so i'll work it in with everything else that goes on in my life


I know mate, I'm only yanking your crank


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> I eat better at weekend as work doesnt get in the way.


I eat better at work as life doesn't get in the way. lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Fishing? FISHING? this is better than having ripped abs? GTFO.
> 
> :lol:


have you ever caught a barracuda off the coast of mexico? try it. id give a 6 pack up any day of the week for that

theres a big world outside the gym. have a look


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I know mate, I'm only yanking your crank


my bad lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea i slack on weekends. And the fcuk what!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

safc49 said:


> have you ever caught a barracuda off the coast of mexico? try it. id give a 6 pack up any day of the week for that
> 
> theres a big world outside the gym. have a look


Lol, im aware there is. Just havin a joke lol.

And this is not the image i get in my head when I think about fishing. I get olive green, miserable UK weather, waiting hours for a fish to pull on a stick so I can pull it out. Now that I would give up for abs any day.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Lol, im aware there is. Just havin a joke lol.
> 
> And this is not the image i get in my head when I think about fishing. I get olive green, miserable UK weather, waiting hours for a fish to pull on a stick so I can pull it out. Now that I would give up for abs any day.


lol. no better over this side of the water, worse if anything


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

my diets usually terrible at the weekends!! work keeps me in order :s i have been training properly for a year and to be honest i have got progressively worse as the time has gone

i used to make home made curries or replicate takeaways in some form but stay with in my calories/macros but now for some reason i just eat a load of junk.

this is a problem i am addressing as its all psychological to me and have the mind set off...... i am not 18st any more so i can eat this kebab and pizza and sweets and burn it off next week at work !! but now i am going to get my self back on track as i want to start my first cycle with in the next 6 month and want the best gains i can get from it.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

phew glad im not the only one with this problem!

i am gonna try and make sure i eat clean meals at least sat or sun, try and get into some sort of structure like i have at work


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

My diet definitely gets side tracked at the weekend as occasionally after the working week I tend to have a blowout on a Saturday night of massive proportions! But that's why I work, so I can enjoy myself when I'm off, doesn't do my body any favours but what else you gonna do on a weekend!?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Weekend is my downfall when it comes to diet/training. I don't eat enough and just like going out with my friends. Yes I drink too. Bad I know.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yep. dont see a problem with it. if anything it helps me stick to a more structured diet during the week


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I eat like a king on the weekends - burger king, kfc, mcdonalds, chinese, beer

Through the week I have to eat sh1te like chicken breast, oats, quark, eggs, flaxseed oil

:rolleye:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I eat 7 meals a day Monday - Friday... Sat and Sun I can have one meal a day. I just have no motivation


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

My rules are to keep on track with diet Sat and Sun where I can but I certainly won't miss out on having fun when socializing etc.

If I have a bad day between Mon - Fri, I might make up for it being a little more strict on one of the weekend days.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

thats how i see it! mon-fri im as strict as possible.

I want to gain and i want to do it efficiently, but im never gonna compete so no chance of me giving up the social aspect of a weekend!

I will drink and go out with mates, but still think i need to try and eat more on weekends lol, hangover days kill my appetite


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

thats how i see it! mon-fri im as strict as possible.

I want to gain and i want to do it efficiently, but im never gonna compete so no chance of me giving up the social aspect of a weekend!

I will drink and go out with mates, but still think i need to try and eat more on weekends lol, hangover days kill my appetite


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

squatthis said:


> Lol, im aware there is. Just havin a joke lol.
> 
> And this is not the image i get in my head when I think about fishing. I get olive green, miserable UK weather, waiting hours for a fish to pull on a stick so I can pull it out. Now that I would give up for abs any day.


I go fishing every saturday and love it.Its called ASDA and the stuffed trouts are lovely to...


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Am the opposite to half yous like a eat like a horse at the weekend and it's usually sh1te


----------

